# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Множественные ложняки nod32

## Surfer

Пришёл тут я к одному геймеру с винтом , у него стоит это "чудо" научной и инженерной мысли... Решил я проверится. Ждали довольно долго окончания проверки , но прервали ибо времени не было.

В папке с играми нашлось около 19 "вирусов". Большинство определилось как кейлоггеры. А это всего лишь тренеры для игр. Хотя не только. Сами игрушки тоже задетектились.
И в других папках тоже нашлось много чего безвредного.
Итого - порядка 30 ложняков , это учитывая что файлов у меня не так много и при этом большой раздел не проверился. Уверен , что нашлись бы ещё. Хотел выложить пару файлов тут , но даже в архиве все больше 400 Кб.

Причём самому есету глубоко безразличны ложняки (или может я не туда посылал , что вряд ли - samples[atttt]eset.com ) - реакции нет уже более месяца.

В общем вывод напришивался у меня ещё давно - в трэш либо в юмор такие "антивирусы" однозначно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

НУ дык... Или больше шансов что будут пойманы неизвестные зловреды, или меньше ложняков. Давно известно.

----------


## Rene-gad

> В общем вывод напришивался у меня ещё давно - в трэш либо в юмор такие "антивирусы" однозначно.


ну наконец дождались авторитетного мнения по теме  :Cheesy:  SCNR. И пофигу нам Клементи, который у НОДа в майском тесте меньше всех false-positives зарегистрировал.



> В папке с играми нашлось около 19 "вирусов". Большинство определилось как кейлоггеры. А это всего лишь тренеры для игр. Хотя не только. Сами игрушки тоже задетектились.


Откуда дровишки? ... Игрушки. И их тренеры тож? Что вирустотал говорит?

----------


## Surfer

Легко , пару-тройку могу скинуть




> Complete scanning result of "Soldat.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2007, 14:19:11 (CET).
> 
> Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
> AhnLab-V3	2007.5.9.0	05.09.2007	no virus found
> AntiVir	7.4.0.32	06.09.2007	no virus found
> Authentium	4.93.8	05.23.2007	no virus found
> Avast	4.7.997.0	06.09.2007	no virus found
> AVG	7.5.0.467	05.08.2007	no virus found
> BitDefender	7.2	06.10.2007	no virus found
> ...


И тут выясняется какие ещё "антивирусы" можно/нужно в trash =)))




> Complete scanning result of "D2Train.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2007, 14:37:38 (CET).
> 
> Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
> AhnLab-V3	2007.6.9.0	06.08.2007	Win-Trojan/Clicker.1147051
> AntiVir	7.4.0.32	06.09.2007	TR/Keylogger.Hotkeyshook.A.22
> Authentium	4.93.8	05.23.2007	no virus found
> Avast	4.7.997.0	06.09.2007	no virus found
> AVG	7.5.0.467	06.09.2007	no virus found
> BitDefender	7.2	06.10.2007	Trojan.Keylogger.Hotkeyshook.A
> ...





> Complete scanning result of "diablo_trainer.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2007, 14:40:44 (CET).
> 
> Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
> AhnLab-V3	2007.6.9.0	06.08.2007	Win-Trojan/Clicker.1147051
> AntiVir	7.4.0.32	06.09.2007	no virus found
> Authentium	4.93.8	05.23.2007	no virus found
> Avast	4.7.997.0	06.09.2007	no virus found
> AVG	7.5.0.467	06.09.2007	no virus found
> BitDefender	7.2	06.10.2007	no virus found
> ...





> Complete scanning result of "NFSU2TRCR.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2007, 14:43:04 (CET).
> 
> Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
> AhnLab-V3	2007.6.9.0	06.08.2007	Win-Trojan/Clicker.1147051
> AntiVir	7.4.0.32	06.09.2007	TR/Keylog.HotKeysHook.CA
> Authentium	4.93.8	05.23.2007	no virus found
> Avast	4.7.997.0	06.09.2007	no virus found
> AVG	7.5.0.467	06.09.2007	Potentially harmful program Hook.O
> BitDefender	7.2	06.10.2007	Application.Hotkeyshook.A
> ...





> Complete scanning result of "Trainer.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.10.2007, 14:38:27 (CET).
> 
> Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
> AhnLab-V3	2007.6.9.0	06.08.2007	Win-Trojan/Clicker.1147051
> AntiVir	7.4.0.32	06.09.2007	no virus found
> Authentium	4.93.8	05.23.2007	no virus found
> Avast	4.7.997.0	06.09.2007	no virus found
> AVG	7.5.0.467	06.09.2007	no virus found
> BitDefender	7.2	06.10.2007	no virus found
> ...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну-ну, гениальный вывод

----------

